# Fantasia



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Breaking new ground in Cross Channel ferry design, Sealink British Ferries' FANTASIA (ex-SCANDINAVIA, ex-TRAPEZITZA, ex-FIESTA) presents an impressive profile in this three-quarter bow view.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

At the end 2003 she is named PO CANTERBURY,of P&O.


----------



## spyros2 (Sep 10, 2005)

An exceptional vessel indeed. She was bought by the greek owned GA FERRIES in March of 2004 and renamed ALKMINI A. She connected Patra with Brindisi (Italy) only for 8 months and then resold to Polferries and renamed WAVEL.
spyros 2 from Greece


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

BC Ferries(canada) have bought MV John Atlantic Burr from state of Ohio for $200,000 she will be cut longitudely to increase width from 42 ft t0 50 to increase car capacity and speed up from 8.5 to 10 knts.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Today 30/09/05 last trip of P&O ferry from Portsmouth to Le Havre,800 redundant. French are moving in and will employ 20 Brits.


----------

